# Free Online Scrollsaw Introductory Video



## Gill (12 Dec 2005)

Rick Hutcheson of SAW has produced a free introductory video for the scrollsaw which is available for download here, although registration is required.

This video will be useful to those who have either recently acquired a saw or are thinking of doing so. Although the picture quality isn't of the highest standard, it's certainly good enough. 

Gill


----------

